

Quova Providing Free IP Geolocation Data for Developers - privacyguru
http://www.securityweek.com/quova-launches-developer-portal-and-provides-free-ip-geolocation-data

======
cothinkit
Does anybody else feel like Quova could be confusing for Quora? I smell a
trademark suit down the road.

